# French Horn player and composer available for remote session work



## Meredithmoo25 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi Everyone, 
My name is Meredith and I a professional French Horn player and Composer, but currently paying the bills doing remote session work on the horn. 

I am a seasoned session player having performed on soundtracks for Disney, Marvel, and Pixar as well as with artists such as Sir Paul McCartney Robbie Williams, Mumford and Sons, and Josh Groban to name a few. I have played with orchestras all across the globe including the London Symphony Orchestra, BBC Philharmonic, Hawaii Symphony (and many more) plus numerous Broadway shows and tours. I now do remote session work in all genres and styles but my niche is "epic" music and orchestral stuff for films, TV, and video games. 

If anyone needs a French Horn for their project I am for hire! 
I record stereo on two ribbon mics on Logic (I also studied audio engineering and producing at Berklee so I know how to deliver a quality recording!) 
I have a quick turn around and can read music or play by ear to a MIDI track (I can also help compose your french horn parts too) 

Feel free to contact me via m website at: https://www.meredithplayshorn.com/ 

Some examples of recent personal projects: 

French Horn cover of Jacob Collier's "You and I" 
 

LoFi French Horn cover of Brahms' 3rd Symphony 
 

Beatles' "For No One" but on Natural Horn 
 

and a bunch of silly stuff like Nicolas Cage losing his shit but accompanied by an epic french horn etude 


Thanks for reading my post and checking out my stuff! Very open to collaborations!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 20, 2020)

we need more nick cage memes in 2020. 

look mom, no valves!


----------



## Meredithmoo25 (Oct 20, 2020)

glad you enjoyed the nick cage video, it's silly and weird and super french horn nerdy but it entertains!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 21, 2020)

Meredithmoo25 said:


> glad you enjoyed the nick cage video, it's silly and weird and super french horn nerdy but it entertains!


hard to imagine someone mentioning Jacob and nick cage and thinking its the nick cage meme that blew your cover.

no worries, your secret is safe with us.

one of my favorite formats to enjoy brass writing is Marc's youtube... he exposes great uses of brass in an easy on the eyes format. 



warning though some of his videos oddly have the trumpet line on top(he plays trumpet and French horn) 

that said. are there any favorite hidden brass sections you remember that you think we should listen to?


----------



## Kubler (Oct 21, 2020)

Well that's a whole new level of resumee lol. Welcome !


----------



## Meredithmoo25 (Oct 21, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> hard to imagine someone mentioning Jacob and nick cage and thinking its the nick cage meme that blew your cover.
> 
> no worries, your secret is safe with us.
> 
> ...





Yeah, I like Marc's stuff, really polished and high quality. 

As for brass section stuff, I am most familiar with the standard orchestral repertoire since that's been the bread and butter of my career (pre-covid of course). I really like the big horn stuff in the last movement of Sibelius 5th symphony 

 


But as far as movie stuff goes my ultimate favorite horn stuff is Robin Hood Prince of Thieves. My dream is to play this score one day!


----------

